# New Corolla Verso



## tosh100 (11 Dec 2006)

Am thinking of buying a new verso in Jan - when will a new model be out - salesman unable to tell me! "....maybe 2008"


----------



## Gone Fishin' (11 Dec 2006)

Would you really like to buy a car built in Turkey?


I wouldn't!


----------



## Guest127 (11 Dec 2006)

I have turkish built toyota corolla. 2002. just over 60,000 miles. 4 services at an average of €130 per service ( one due) and 1 set of tyres at 46,800 miles. not one other cent spent on it. bar a light bulb (my fault for not checking) sailed through the nct in august. it's Japanese, built in Turkey. Still the best built cars in the world. and I will have no problems selling it next year (from previous experience of selling) and the good news is the new owner will have no problems either.


----------



## CCOVICH (11 Dec 2006)

Gone Fishin' said:


> Would you really like to buy a car built in Turkey?
> 
> 
> I wouldn't!



Could you expand on why exactly-poor reputation for quality etc?


----------



## Gone Fishin' (11 Dec 2006)

The only possible reason to buy a TOYOTA is for it's reliability (dynamically they are not great cars) and, IMO, the only reliable Toyota would be a Japanese built Toyota.


----------



## CCOVICH (11 Dec 2006)

I must admit, I wasn't aware that Toyotas are now built in Turkey, but am fully aware of Toyota's reputation for reliability.

Is there evidence to suggest that Turkish built Toyotas are less reliable than those built in Japan?  I hadn't heard that Toyotas were less reliable?


----------



## Sunster (12 Dec 2006)

It's a fact of all modern day car manufacturers that a majority of cars are built away from home. Very few BMWs and Mercs are built in germany. Alot of them are built in South Africa, Mexico, USA and even China....would that stop you buying a BMW or Merc. No evidence of inferior build quality in any of these, and I'm sure the story would be the same of Toyota, who are generally the mst reliable cars out there, along with Honda and mazda.


----------



## Gone Fishin' (12 Dec 2006)

Sunster said:


> It's a fact of all modern day car manufacturers that a majority of cars are built away from home. Very few BMWs and Mercs are built in germany. Alot of them are built in South Africa, Mexico, USA and even China....would that stop you buying a BMW or Merc. No evidence of inferior build quality in any of these, and I'm sure the story would be the same of Toyota, who are generally the mst reliable cars out there, along with Honda and mazda.



Well, yes actually. Mercedes C-Class cars built in South Africa are renowned for their poor build quality, while the M-Class (built outside Germany) was also guilty of very poor build quality.

I wouldn't consider buying a current day Mercedes, they are far from reliable. As for Toyota? If you could see the workshop walls in a Toyota dealership you will see a fair amount of recall and service notices. The VVTi engine, for example, in the 2000 model Corolla was a disaster, as is the current 1.8l jobbie in the Avensis. These are being repaired on an as-need basis.

It's funny, if Ford have a recall it's in all the Press, if Toyota have one it appears nowhere.


----------



## Guest127 (12 Dec 2006)

you state the 2000 vvti engine on the corolla and the 1.8  engine on the current avensis  are poor. What has that got to do with Turkish build? never heard of either of those complains before this either and I have a vvti engine.


----------



## Gone Fishin' (12 Dec 2006)

If you read the thread you would see that it has to do with perceived reliability.

As for you not hearing about this?
 Well now you have.


----------



## Gone Fishin' (12 Dec 2006)

Check out www.honestjohn.co.uk car by car breakdown for Toyota.

Here's a quote


> VVT-i engines can start to use up to a litre of oil every 600 miles after 40,000 miles.



Toyota dealerships have a replacement piston ring kit for VVTi engines readily available, they are using so many of them. 

BTW, don't expect any sales man to tell you when a new model is available. He knows right well but will not tell. Also, don't expect hm to tell you of any known problems.


----------



## tosh100 (12 Dec 2006)

Could someone please answer the original query, I have no doubts over the reliability of Toyota


----------



## Gone Fishin' (12 Dec 2006)

YOu will have to look this up on-line. Try some of the British car magazines.


----------



## Guest127 (12 Dec 2006)

better not let my corolla read that bit about using up oil every 600 miles after 40,000 miles. it will hand me a bill for arrears and demand new oil between services. which it isn't going to get.


----------



## Sunster (13 Dec 2006)

Corolla Verso...in this genre of car (according to Top Gear, 5th gear and autocar), this was the most highly rated til the new Ford S-max came out


----------



## macnas (13 Dec 2006)

One set of tyres for 46,800 miles    wow.(Is it kilometers? )
 mine last approx 30,000 miles


----------



## DeBarr (8 Feb 2007)

We have had a corolla verso (latest model) for the last 2 years and find it brilliant. We have 3 kids and they all fit across the 2nd row in their various seats. We had one minor recall which was dealt with very efficiently and were given a complementary Avensis for the few hours it was in. The one drawback I find is that when all 7 seats are up you can just about fit the buggy in the boot. Apparently Toyota have stopped selling the bigger MPV (Avensis Verso) and have no plans to introduce a new one. 

Apparently the S-MAX (nice looking car) is supposed to be the leader now however it's a fair bit more expensive.


----------



## RS2K (8 Feb 2007)

DeBarr said:


> ...Apparently the S-MAX (nice looking car) is supposed to be the leader now however it's a fair bit more expensive.



It's a much bigger vehicle. Based on the new Mondeo platform. Not comparable to a Corolla really.


----------



## DeBarr (8 Feb 2007)

RS2K said:


> It's a much bigger vehicle. Based on the new Mondeo platform. Not comparable to a Corolla really.


 
Fair point RS2K. One point to note on the S-MAX though is that the third row of seats are an optional extra (I think they are €760). I had a look at one at a recent show and with all seven seats up the boot is a bit bigger than the Verso's (but not by much). The Verso comes with 7 seats fitted.

Having said all that the styling of the S-Max is impressive.....


----------



## Carmel (8 Feb 2007)

I have a 00 Corolla, VVTI.  I brought it to the garage a while back to ask them to check it as the oil was being used very quickly. They told me that there was a very small leak in the oil tank, but that it wasn't worth fixing, I should keep an eye on it and top it up as required.

But it seems from the above that its actually more likely that its burning oil????


----------



## RS2K (8 Feb 2007)

Carmel said:


> I have a 00 Corolla, VVTI.  I brought it to the garage a while back to ask them to check it as the oil was being used very quickly. They told me that there was a very small leak in the oil tank, but that it wasn't worth fixing, I should keep an eye on it and top it up as required.
> 
> But it seems from the above that its actually more likely that its burning oil????



No such thing as an oil tank. It's a sump.

Park on clean concrete for a few weeks. If theres no stain underneath it's burning oil.


----------



## tosullivan (8 Feb 2007)

Verso is better compared to the C-Max

The latest Verso got a massive change in 05 so I wouldn't expect it to be changed for a while.  The current model will continue to be a good seller for a long time.  My sis in law has a 96 starlet and has been replaced by 2 generations of Yaris and she has decided to sell and is inundated with calls.
I've also just bought a '05 2.0 D4D Sol Verso to be collected this weekend.  Very rare car and delighted to have got it.  I have no doubts about the build quality


----------



## Guest127 (9 Feb 2007)

macnas said:


> One set of tyres for 46,800 miles wow.(Is it kilometers? )
> mine last approx 30,000 miles


 
apologies for late reply. definitely miles. and the tyres weren't that bad so instead of paying for 4 x recycling charge I kept the best one. and later when I punctured one of the new firestones I used up the original spare which came with the car ( michelins) and put  the original tyre on the spare wheel. its probably just about legal but it's more than adaquate as a spare. a broken bottle caused the puncture and it tore a little hole in the side wall so the firestone is not repairable. lucky I kept the one back.


----------



## bacchus (9 Feb 2007)

tosh100 said:


> Am thinking of buying a new verso in Jan - when will a new model be out - salesman unable to tell me! "....maybe 2008"



As far I know, the corolla is end-of-life and has been replaced by the Auris..
But i don't know if/when the auris will be available in Verso type.


----------



## RS2K (9 Feb 2007)

tosullivan said:


> Verso is better compared to the C-Max



A matter of opinion.


----------



## tosullivan (9 Feb 2007)

RS2K said:


> A matter of opinion.


in size anyway

The Verso & C-Max are in the same class, as is the Zafira & Mazda 5

The S-Max is just something in between the C-Max & Galaxy.


----------



## teddyk (9 Feb 2007)

bacchus said:


> As far I know, the corolla is end-of-life and has been replaced by the Auris..
> But i don't know if/when the auris will be available in Verso type.


 

Not entirely correct.  There is a new model Corolla being launched about now.  The Auris is also being lauched and seems to be the hatchback version of the Corolla.  Have been trying to get info for my father about this.  Toyota dealers very reluctant to give any information about release dates etc. (naturally enough, I suppose).
See www.toyota.ie for details - banner on the top of the homepage.

teddyk.


----------



## Mr2 (9 Feb 2007)

There is a Brand new Corolla out now and it's saloon, And it will be out for a good few years yet, The Auris is the H/b version. And if they do change the "Name" (oh my god the name) does it really matter if it's the new Corolla Verso or An Auris Verso. IT'S STILL GOING TO BE THE SAME CAR.
Chances are the Newer version of the corolla verso won't be out for another year anyway. In whick time your car would fall in value and with a new model it will increase in price so you loose more.


----------



## CrazyWater (9 Feb 2007)

*Re: New Corolla and Auris*



teddyk said:


> Not entirely correct. There is a new model Corolla being launched about now. The Auris is also being lauched and seems to be the hatchback version of the Corolla. Have been trying to get info for my father about this. Toyota dealers very reluctant to give any information about release dates etc. (naturally enough, I suppose).
> See www.toyota.ie for details - banner on the top of the homepage.
> 
> teddyk.


 
The new Corolla has been in the dealerships for about three weeks now. The Auris has been in dealerships since last Friday. Just dont expect to get a brochure for either of them.


----------



## DeBarr (9 Feb 2007)

Hi all

Was in a Toyota dealership on Wed test driving the new Corolla saloon. The sales guy was saying the Corolla will now only be sold as a saloon. The Auris is the equivalent hatchback. Toyota have split the saloon and hatch in a "re-branding" exercise. These cars have been in the dealerships for the last few weeks - they landed even before the brochures were available.

As for the Corolla Verso they plan to concentrate their MPV efforts on this car and do not have plans to change it in the near future (certainly the dealer didn't think so anyway) - sales are way up on this model and I guess they don't want to change a winning formula.


----------



## Guest127 (10 Feb 2007)

anyone else think the new corolla saloon is more like an avensis? much prefer the auris and I don't particulary like hatches.


----------



## tooley (26 Mar 2007)

Spy shots of the new verso http://www.worldcarfans.com/spyphot...f/toyota/spy-photos-more-toyota-corolla-verso


----------

